# Unexpected inconsistency on disk in FreeBSD 8.1 but not in 7.0



## TiN-MAN (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm currently trying to migrate my NAS from FreeBSD 7.0-STABLE to 8.1-RELEASE. And from one motherboard to another. Same Memory, same PSU. I have replaced the SATA cables just to make sure.

I have a 320GB IDE disk and two 1TB SATA disks in the old system. It boots without problems.

In the new system I have an 20GB IDE (2.5") disk and want to move the two 1TB SATA disks from the old system.

When I boot the new system, boot is halted with the error message "Unexpected inconsistency bla bla Help!" on one of the SATA drives. And before it stats the /dev/ad4s1d is not found. (I think it is "s1d" at the end, can't remember exactly but it is "copied" from my 7.0 installation). 

And [cmd=]atacontrol list[/cmd] shows the two 1TB disks as ad0 and ad4.

I'm reluctant to run fsck on it. When it works in one system and not the other.

Any ideas?

Note: I'm a BSD newbie, so be gentle


----------

